# updated pic of kovachii X Cape Sunset



## Ron-NY (Nov 12, 2006)

This one I have at home about 12" back from a southern window and over the kitchen sink. I have kept it in Sphag it remains in a 2" pot. If I take the curves out of the leaves it would measure 10" spread. It continues to grow steadily but will see now that the days are becoming shorter. I was looking for my last posting of this but can't seem to find the thread. I believe I had a 6" ruler then but wanted to check the date of that posting. So, if you know where to find it, please let me know. TIA


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

That's looking very good Ron!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

As I said before; and we men like to hear.. "That's a big one!"


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 28, 2006)

Update, the longest leaf on my kovachii X Cape Sunset is now 8 inches...it is liking the cooler weather. So far it has been the fastest growing of the four hybrids that I have. The Saint Ouen cross seems to be the second fastest growing. Cape Sunset on left, Saint Ouen on right arty: Time will only tell what the quality and form of these flowers will be. The Saint Ouen has leaf presentation more like kovachii than the Cape Sunset cross does. Curious what that will mean  I have increased the light for the winter. They are now about a foot back from the southern exposure in my greenhouse window over the kitchen sink.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn! Mine look wimpy next to yourn! :viking:


----------



## Gideon (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice Ron, they look great


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking great!!

Is this the thread you were looking for?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=888&highlight=kovachii

Jon


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks Jon!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 30, 2006)

Lookin good! Keep it up!:clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 18, 2007)

2 month update. The Cape Sunset and the Saint ouen has grown another 2" in leaf span in the last 2 months. At this rate, I hope to see buds by this time next year, woohoo !! I can't say I have seen this growth rate on the Walter Schomburg and Living Fire 4N cross.  but they are growing slowly. The species has hardly budged. If I would flatten the leaves a bit, Cape Sunset would measure a 12" leaf span and 10 " on the Saint Ouen. There is a new leaf started on both.

This is the Saint Ouen cross




and the Cape Sunset Cross


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

great growing Ron!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine dont seem to be growing as well, I might just unpot to check the roots tonight. Good job!


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 19, 2007)

How exciting! Ron, can you put me down for the 1st division of the Cape Sunset in 2012? I know you would really want me to have it. oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 20, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> How exciting! Ron, can you put me down for the 1st division of the Cape Sunset in 2012? I know you would really want me to have it. oke:


 sure you don't want to see the flower quality first Debbie oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 22, 2007)

Ummmm...no.


----------

